# Streaming audio from media server



## Jamestrix (Nov 11, 2010)

Well at last I have my own house after years of renting and my wife has given me the ok to build a media server and convert part of the basement to be a movie room.

What she wants to also be able to do is stream music around the house, I don't want to go crazy but I was just wanted to look at a method to stream music from the media server or from a IPod round the house. I would want to look to stream the music to at least some of these areas

Kitchen, living room, bathroom, outside deck.

What options should I be looking at ?


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I use a Logitech Squeezebox Duet with a Netgear ReadyNAS Duo network drive. It does require a "box" to plug into your system, but you could certainly set it up with whole house audio distribution if you wanted to.

I use an app called iPeng to control it, but the logitech does come with its own remote as well.


----------



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

Wouldn't that require one of those in each room that you wanted the audio? Or maybe I do not understand how it works.


----------



## Jamestrix (Nov 11, 2010)

with the nas/media setup I was going to do what wbassett did here "27008-lets-build-media-server"

Now its a case of working out the sound issue in each room


----------



## Jamestrix (Nov 11, 2010)

Cream said:


> Wouldn't that require one of those in each room that you wanted the audio? Or maybe I do not understand how it works.


Reading up it does appear that I would need one of the receivers in each room, plugged in to some sort of audio system.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Why not get a central music system, there are many available from companies such as Niles, Russound, Nuvo, and many others. You could then use one of the many available media streamers as an input on the system or add multiple. Another option would be to use a Sonos system which could do the streaming from the media server, and gives you the option to add as you want, including a tabletop unit.


----------



## Jamestrix (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Nholmes1, I took a look at the Sonos S5 and it sounds pretty nice only thign that is bad if I needed 3/4 of these then the price could be pretty high.

I will try and look at some of these other options thanks for your help so far


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I usually recommend the ZP90 for integration into an existing system or ZP120 if you want to add your own speakers, the S5 is nice and sounds good but I think its best used in an area where you can't get decent in-wall/in-ceiling or bookshelf speakers. Granted none of the options I meant will be the cheapest option but they are better quality and easier use than the cheapest way.


----------

